# Building a computer for a friend



## Kevin117007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi all:

So I need some advice on parts to use for my friend computer. I've assembled a computer before, and it's work really well, so I thought I'd come back for some more advice. This computer will be used for day-to-day activities as well as light gaming (World of Warcraft, League of Legends, ect). 

His budget is * $1500 *(although I feel we could build one for a LOT cheaper). 

Here's some notes:

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3820 |  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YM9JSW/?tag=tec06d-20
MB: Unsure (being able to upgrade in the future would be great, and obviously whatever is compatible with the CPU)
*Graphics Card*: It should be able to support 2 monitors, and again, we'll be playing video-games like starcraft and wow, so it has to be decent. I think around $200 would be good.
*Power supply unit*: Probably around 600 watts should suffice
*Fan*: Unsure, whatever's cheapest.
*Keyboard*: He wants a non-mechanical keyboard, but has lights(I know he's weird)
Mouse: No need, already has one
*Monitors*: If anyone knows some good deals on this, that'd be great. Preferably 2 monitors at resolution 1080p.
*SSD*: 128gb, again if anyone knows any good deals
*HD*: 1 TB (going for good deals)
*Case*: Trying to keep this under $100, but again he wants it "flashy" with lights(he wants it to look nice)
*Wifi Adapter*: I think I have this covered, but If anyone has any suggestions


Any help/hints would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 19, 2013)

GPU--->nvidia GTX660
PSU--->Antec HCG620M 
KB--->Logitech G series
SSD--->Samsung 640pro


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2013)

The 3820 is a bit excessive...but what kind of day to day activities are we talking about?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2013)

Any reason for listing the 3820? Socket 2011 is total overkill for what your looking for. Socket AM3+ would be more appropriate.

My build suggestion, just pick a case your friend likes the looks of. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/17UJv


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Good point on the processor. I'm only used to overkill, so I'm not sure exactly what's "standard" these days. I think an intel processor would be better, because he wants to be able to upgrade processor in the future if possible. I'm not really sure how viable AMD would be...

Looking into the other suggestions now, thanks!


----------



## Hood (Jun 19, 2013)

*$1600 All-purpose PC*

CPU - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2373004&sku=I69-3570K
MOBO - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2291301&CatId=6976
RAM - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=744455&CatId=4534
PSU - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7580853&CatId=2533
CASE - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7134880&CatId=1509
SSD - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8204802&CatId=142
HDD - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=940885&CatId=4357
VGA - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5121339&CatId=7387
MONITOR x 2 - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4841119&CatId=5469
KEYBOARD - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8204802&CatId=142
CPU COOLER - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7413643&CatId=499

TOTAL - $1585

This is similar to my personal gaming build, but has even higher quality components (except for the video card).  I changed the platform to socket 1155/i5-3570K because it will perform better (will allow overclocking).  The Corsair parts are some of the best on the market, the Samsung SSD is very fast, and I've had my 3570k clocked up to 4900 MHz on my H100, blowing away many overclocked i7-3770Ks and stock i7-3820s.  For what your friend will use it for, this will be a very fast and user-friendly build.  He probably has a storage drive or two for music, movies, etc., so I didn't list one.  If he wants lighting he could try this programmable RGB system from NZXT - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7526572&CatId=340
Good luck, hope this helped, at least as a starting point...


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 19, 2013)

Hood said:


> CPU - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2373004&sku=I69-3570K
> MOBO - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2291301&CatId=6976
> RAM - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=744455&CatId=4534
> PSU - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7580853&CatId=2533
> ...



This build is nonsense. The Asus board you listed is overkill and overpriced. All he needs is a MSI Z77-GD65 at about $160 and he could get the 3770K. There is no benefit to the board you listed. Plus I would swap out the XFX PSU for a Seasonic or Corsair plus I would not buy from Tiger Direct. New Egg has better pricing with combos.

To the OP, where do you live? You can get some better deals if you live near a Microcenter. 4770K is $269 in store special and you get an additional $50 off a motherboard as a combo.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 19, 2013)

I got my 3570K for 169USD at Microcenter


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 19, 2013)

I live near a microcenter, and it seems the 3570k is 189.99, as opposed to new egg which is 219.99

I like drdeathx's idea to go with the MSI Z77-GD65 motherboard, new egg actually has a combo going on right now that if you buy that board you get 8 gb of free of crucial ram:

Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD65 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s U...
Free RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR...

It seems okay, and people are giving it good reviews, so I see no reason to not go with that and save my friend $70 on RAM.

The water cooling system is overkill. A simple, quiet fan will do for the CPU. My friend isn't going to go crazy and do any overclocking.

In that regard, does anyone have experience with the Cool Master fan suggested by Barbaric Soul? http://pcpartpicker.com/part/cooler-master-cpu-cooler-rrb10212pg1 
I just want to make sure its really quiet, and my friend's roommate is easily irritated by noises. 

Also, with this 7870 graphics card, how does hooking up two montiors work?
SAPPHIRE 100354XTL Radeon HD 7870 XT w/Boost 2GB 2...
it seems like it has only 1 port for HDMI, 1 port for DVI, and the other two are mini-display ports. Would I have to buy an adapter to hook two of them up at once, or could I do 1 DVI and 1 HDMI?

I'm a student so I can get Window 7/8 for free.

Here's the updated list so far:

*CPU*: $189.99 (micro center) Core i5 3570K
*FAN*: $32.99 COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Contin...
*MOBO*:  $179.99 ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s US... (COMES WITH FREE RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR...)
*PSU*: $89.99 SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...
*SSD* (128 gb): $134.99 SAMSUNG MZ-7PD128BW - Newegg.com
*HD* (1 TB): $69.99 Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB...
*Graphics Card*: $259.99 SAPPHIRE 100354XTL Radeon HD 7870 XT w/Boost 2GB 2...
*MONITOR*: $320 2 x Acer S231HLbid Black 23" 5ms HDMI  LED-Backlight L... (damn monitors are expensive)
*Keyboard*:  $94.99 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VAK16O/?tag=tec06d-20 ($47.99 alt) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZV51DI/?tag=tec06d-20
*Mouse*: Already owned (although suggestions welcomed)
*MousePad*: $13 XTRAC PADS Ripper Optical Mouse pad - Newegg.com
*CASE*: $115 ($95 after mail in rebate) AZZA Solano 1000 Black/Black Japanese SECC Steel/M...

*Total: $1501*


----------



## Dent1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Get more RAM, you'll be running two full HD monitors so it'll eat through almost twice as much memory. Plus RAM is at it's cheapest and your budget more than accommodates it.

I agree with BarbaricSoul and RCoon below me as far as the CPU goes. You'll save money which can be put into a better GPU. Plus you'll have an upgrade path.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> I live near a microcenter, and it seems the 3570k is 189.99, as opposed to new egg which is 219.99
> 
> I like drdeathx's idea to go with the MSI Z77-GD65 motherboard, new egg actually has a combo going on right now that if you buy that board you get 8 gb of free of crucial ram:
> 
> ...



For what you said the computer will be used for, 





> This computer will be used for day-to-day activities as well as light gaming (World of Warcraft, League of Legends, ect)


,I still feel my build is more appropriate. Your friend will not notice a difference between the Intel i5 3570k and the AMD 8320(the 8320 matches the 3570 in gaming), plus my build is $350 less expensive(after removing the copy of Windows since you get that free). Also you said you wanted the computer to be upgradable. Well socket 1155 is officially EOL, meaning there are no more CPU's that are going to be produced for it. AM3+ should still have another line of CPUs(steamroller I believe) being released for it.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> AM3+ should still have another line of CPUs(steamroller I believe) being released for it.



Yep, steamroller will be AM3, and for WoW and other light games, an AMD cpu and mobo would be cheaper in the case that he is not overclocking. I sincerely doubt he'd notice a difference between the CPU's, and you could then spend more on a GPU, which will HUGELY improve gaming performance.

AMD CPU and a more expensive GPU is far better than an Intel CPU and a midrange GPU. You dont have to spend $1500 for "light gaming".



Kevin117007 said:


> *Keyboard*: He wants a non-mechanical keyboard, but has lights(I know he's weird)



Not weird at all, i despise mechanical keyboards, I use the Roccat Isku +, custom illumination, phenominal macros and connectivity with other Roccat products.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> For what you said the computer will be used for, ,I still feel my build is more appropriate. Your friend will not notice a difference between the Intel i5 3570k and the AMD 8320(the 8320 matches the 3570 in gaming), plus my build is $350 less expensive(after removing the copy of Windows since you get that free). Also you said you wanted the computer to be upgradable. Well socket 1155 is officially EOL, meaning there are no more CPU's that are going to be produced for it. AM3+ should still have another line of CPUs(steamroller I believe) being released for it.



If its only day to day activities and light gaming why not consider FX6300 instead? Its a bit cheaper, and you will not lose noticeable performance. Also, I don't think it will be wise to upgrade to Steamroller from Piledriver, the potential performance is not going to be spectacular enough to warrant an upgrade. Better get it right the first time round. 

My personal recommendation is to avoid G110, there are numerous NKRO problems with it (not sure if fixed or not)

Something I have in mind:
FX6300
Some cheap 970 board of not overclocking and not SLI/CF
or
some 990 board (Extreme4, GD65, UD3 etc) + CM212 EVO if overclocking
1866Mhz ram, 2x4GB sticks. 
Samsung 840 non pro (bad write speed, otherwise similar to pro version)
660Ti or 7950 (don't really intend to skimp on graphics since 2 screens)
other stuff

EDIT: If WoW is primary game, I will go Intel, simply because WoW performs much better (almost 20% more for 8350 vs 3570K depending on situation) with Intel stuff.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> EDIT: If WoW is primary game, I will go Intel, simply because WoW performs much better (almost 20% more for 8350 vs 3570K depending on situation) with Intel stuff.



I ran WoW at 119 FPS on an 8350 @ 4.6ghz and two 7950's in 1080p windowed fullscreen. I dont think the CPU is much of a limiting factor for 60fps screens, but it does run better on Intel, albeit on 120hz+ monitors or 1200p+


----------



## Hood (Jun 19, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> This build is nonsense



I have read all your posts for some time now, and I have to say, I hope you work out the issues you're going through.  So you prefer MSI over Asus - we get it, you always recommend MSI boards, even though they get bad reviews compared to most Asus and Gigabyte boards and they can't support their outright lies about their products.  Are you getting kickbacks?  My Asus P8Z77-V clocks my 3570k to 4900 MHz on an H100, perfectly stable, can ANY MSI board do that?  The ones I've used all had issues with overclocking and stability.  I guess you are just better than me if you have no problems with MSI products.  
  Glad you think my build is nonsense, if you approved I'd be worried.  I'm certainly not an expert on anything, but I read everything about computer technology that I see on many websites and forums, so I'm not completely ignorant, although I built my first PC only 13 years ago.  
  But I do understand that others may have different viewpoints based on their good and bad experiences with products, and my own therefore are not set in stone, and I appreciate CONSTRUCTIVE criticism.  "This build is nonsense" I don't consider to be constructive criticism.  In the past I have valued some of your posts, you obviously have a lot of experience and passion - what's going on with you?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

Hood said:


> I have read all your posts for some time now, and I have to say, I hope you work out the issues you're going through.  So you prefer MSI over Asus - we get it, you always recommend MSI boards, even though they get bad reviews compared to most Asus and Gigabyte boards and they can't support their outright lies about their products.  Are you getting kickbacks?  My Asus P8Z77-V clocks my 3570k to 4900 MHz on an H100, perfectly stable, can ANY MSI board do that?  The ones I've used all had issues with overclocking and stability.  I guess you are just better than me if you have no problems with MSI products.
> Glad you think my build is nonsense, if you approved I'd be worried.  I'm certainly not an expert on anything, but I read everything about computer technology that I see on many websites and forums, so I'm not completely ignorant, although I built my first PC only 13 years ago.
> But I do understand that others may have different viewpoints based on their good and bad experiences with products, and my own therefore are not set in stone, and I appreciate CONSTRUCTIVE criticism.  "This build is nonsense" I don't consider to be constructive criticism.  In the past I have valued some of your posts, you obviously have a lot of experience and passion - what's going on with you?



It's for light gaming, and not for overclocking to those levels, therefore the board is a hurrendous waste of money, that could be better spent in other departments. I do hope this reply does not irritate you so much. As for drdeathx i cant account for how you perceive his choice of words.



Kevin117007 said:


> (although I feel we could build one for a LOT cheaper).



This means the OP is glad to *spend less than his budget*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 19, 2013)

Honestly I would pickup a second hand 2600K/Z68 with 8GB DDR3 and put all the rest you saved on a 7970 or 670


----------



## Hood (Jun 19, 2013)

I was just trying to give the OP a push in the right direction - "hope this helps, at least as a starting point...".  The board I mentioned is not an "overclocking board", it's a pro board (general purpose, good connectivity), and as such fits the OP's purpose, with maybe a little overkill, but not really for a $1500 build.  Sure, he could build one for $500, but what's the point if he has $1500?  Even at $1000, he'll regret some of his choices eventually, and end up with spare parts when he upgrades, so why not go for a satisfying build from the start?
  As for the doctor, I'm used to his negativity, and still respect his knowledge, but the occasional shot across his bow is inevitable since we're all of our own opinions.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If its only day to day activities and light gaming why not consider FX6300 instead? Its a bit cheaper, and you will not lose noticeable performance. Also, I don't think it will be wise to upgrade to Steamroller from Piledriver, the potential performance is not going to be spectacular enough to warrant an upgrade. Better get it right the first time round.



I agree with everything you said there. 

At first, the FX6300 was the very first CPU that came to mind. But like you said, do it right the first time. Granted, the 6300 is $40 less expensive, but personally, for life longevity, I'd opt for the spending of the extra $40 for the extra 2 CPU cores. I built my nephew a system using the FX6100, and I was pleasantly impressed with it's performance in day to day use compared to my 2600k system. So I know for a fact, the faster arch and extra 2 cores of the 8320 will do very nicely for just as long as my 2600k CPU will.

I agree also about the upgrade. The performance increase would be about the same as if I was to upgrade from my 2600k to a 3770k(10%) or 4770k(maybe 20%). Simply not worth it for the money IMHO.

As for going Intel because of WoW, I have heard of Intel CPU's giving considerably better performance. But even with that, the AMD CPU will still be able to max out a 60hz screen, like RCoon mentioned.


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

If hes not overclocking, get a non k processor and an h77 board, they are cheaper.  You lose the overclocking stuff of the z series.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/952-chipset-naming-conventions

*Sample $1500 build below in image!:*





CPU http://microcenter.com/product/412674/Core_i5-3470S_293_GHz_LGA_1155_Boxed_Processor
Mobo: MSI ZH77A-G43 LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s U...
GPU: SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100352VXSR Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384...
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 S...
SSD: SAMSUNG MZ-7PD128BW - Newegg.com
HD:  Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Ca...
PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...
Monitor1: Asus VH238H Black 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight L...
Monitor2: Asus VH238H Black 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight L...
CPU HSF: COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Contin...
Extra Fan: COUGAR CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Fluid...
Case: NZXT Phantom 410 CA-PH410-W1 White Steel / Plastic...
Total $1500


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> If hes not overclocking, get a non k processor and an h77 board, they are cheaper.  You lose the overclocking stuff of the z series.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/952-chipset-naming-conventions
> 
> ...



Wouldnt it be great if we bothered sticking to people's _actual_ budgets?!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2013)

Hood said:


> I was just trying to give the OP a push in the right direction - "hope this helps, at least as a starting point...".  The board I mentioned is not an "overclocking board", it's a pro board (general purpose, good connectivity), and as such fits the OP's purpose, with maybe a little overkill, but not really for a $1500 build.  Sure, he could build one for $500, but what's the point if he has $1500?  Even at $1000, he'll regret some of his choices eventually, and end up with spare parts when he upgrades, so why not go for a satisfying build from the start?
> As for the doctor, I'm used to his negativity, and still respect his knowledge, but the occasional shot across his bow is inevitable since we're all of our own opinions.



Whether the OP goes AMD or Intel, I have to agree with the others in regards to your motherboard choice. The OP simply does not need a $200 board. A $125 ASUS P8Z77-V, $120 GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H, or $120 MSI Z77A-G45 would be more appropriate IMHO.




brandonwh64 said:


> Honestly I would pickup a second hand 2600K/Z68 with 8GB DDR3 and put all the rest you saved on a 7970 or 670



That's not a bad option either. There is a 2600k/ASUS P67 combo for sale in the buy/sell/trade forums now for $285. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184218


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> got you bro, misread it at 1600 for some reason. take a look at my edited suggestion, I think its quite reasonable.



no GPU, ram labelled as GPU


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Wow thats so F-d up because when I edit it shows it. damn [ /url] tag missing



Now its PSU? xD


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2013)

I think he just needs to start all over with his build post


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I think he just needs to start all over with his build post



Yep, but it actually looks pretty promising as a possible build suggestion IMO, 1TB instead of 2TB and its within budget!


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yep, but it actually looks pretty promising as a possible build suggestion IMO, 1TB instead of 2TB and its within budget!



Yeah I am lost without coffee in the morning.  Thanks for the instant critic.  I think its a good build, hell I'd build it.  Throw in COUGAR CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Fluid... for the second hsf and your right at $1500.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yep, but it actually looks pretty promising as a possible build suggestion IMO, 1TB instead of 2TB and its within budget!



true, don't give up amp, you'll get it eventually


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> true, don't give up amp, you'll get it eventually



bahaha


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Yeah I am lost without coffee in the morning.



so so so very true. good thing I'm on my 4th cup 



opps, nothing personal, but I didn't mean to hit the thanks button on that post.


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> so so so very true. good thing I'm on my 4th cup



I've had 2 but it isnt working maybe somethings wrong with me

edit: he needs a keyboard, well thats maybe something he should get.  we can budget the keyboard in by the rebates that I didnt include price reductions on.  Could also cut $30 off the case but that nzxt phantom is the flashiest case you can get for the money IMHO.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I've had 2 but it isnt working maybe somethings wrong with me



Which GPU did you choose, as it shows up as a PSU link to a Corsair?


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Which GPU did you choose, as it shows up as a PSU link to a Corsair?









Im such a nice guy to make this picture for you guys LOL

use the $50 in rebate savings to buy whatever keyboard he likes

He could save $60 by getting 8gb of ram but I think 16gb is really the best move.  its just so damn expensive.  when I bought ram 6 months ago it was only $70 for 16gb.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/v8dGdpU.jpg
> 
> Im such a nice guy to make this picture for you guys LOL
> 
> use the rebate savings to buy whatever keyboard he likes



+1, my seal of approval!
Extra fan is entirely optional though, could be put towards peripherals.


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> +1, my seal of approval!
> Extra fan is entirely optional though, could be put towards peripherals.



true because you get 3 fans with the case already, and if its not overclocked that 3470 should run cool.  I think the 3470s can be "overclocked" off the turbo feature so you can get a good clock speed out of it without paying more.

edit: removed my extra posts from the thread


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> true because you get 3 fans with the case already, and if its not overclocked that 3470 should run cool.



I dont see a processor?
EDIT: SORRY I'm blind


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I dont see a processor?



it's listed at the bottom of the image.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

This build isn't too bad (fairly quick, reliable, and around $1,000 before monitors):

Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl w/ USB 3.0 AT...

AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo) Socket A...

Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK 120mm PWM CPU Cooler - Neweg...

Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB...

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg....

SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC ...

Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver ...

G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SD...

SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD120BW 2.5" 120GB SATA III...

SAPPHIRE 100354OC-2L Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2G...

AMD Gift FARCRY3 Blood Dragon BIOSHOCK TOMB RAIDER

AMD GIFT Crysis 3

Total (before adding monitors)- $1017.90

If he wants a flashier case go with a HAF 922 (same price as the Fractal)

COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN3-GP Black Steel ...

My $0.02

FYI- you could probably drop this price to around $900 with combo deals and a little price shopping


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> ^What cooler and processor?



Fixed- Thanks!

FX-6300 and Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK Dual 120mm PWM*

* Incredible cooler/great mounting solution/2 PWM fans... worth the $$$ imo


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Fixed- Thanks!
> 
> FX-6300 and Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK Dual 120mm PWM*
> 
> * Incredible cooler/great mounting solution/2 PWM fans... worth the $$$ imo



Never seen that cooler before but that looks amazing   That would be a nice $1000 setup for sure, though its more like $1300 with the monitors .  If the OP's friend desires more gfx power, $50 more and a 7870xt would be a good buy.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Never seen that cooler before but that looks amazing   That would be a nice $1000 setup for sure, though its more like $1300 with the monitors .  If the OP's friend desires more gfx power, $50 more and a 7870xt would be a good buy.



   Personally I'm not a fan of the 7870XT's or 7950's, prefer all of the GPU intact if possible, but I would not fault anyone for choosing them as they both do real well for users here. I like my 7870 Ghz Edition since it runs anything I've tried extremely well, overclocks nicely, and runs cooler with less power consumption than the 7900 series of cards.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 19, 2013)

Kevin, convince your friend to spend a few more $ and get a 3770K. He will not be sorry in the long run. Have him get 1 monitor for now and add another in the future. Just my humble opinion...


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Kevin, convince your friend to spend a few more $ and get a 3770K. He will not be sorry in the long run. Have him get 1 monitor for now and add another in the future. Just my humble opinion...



Doc,

what do you think about a locked xeon instead? http://www.microcenter.com/product/400271/Xeon_E3_1230V2_33GHz_LGA_1155_Boxed_Processor

At $200, so its only $20 more than a unlocked i5 and $40 more than a locked i5.



> Core 	Sandy Bridge
> Processor 	Xeon E3-1230
> Operating Frequency 	3.3GHz
> Turbo Speed 	3.7GHz
> ...



OP has stated overclocking is not a goal.  This also lets him save more money by buying a h77 instead of a z77.  Same as sandy i7 but no onboard GPU and uses less power.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Doc,
> 
> what do you think about a locked xeon instead? http://www.microcenter.com/product/400271/Xeon_E3_1230V2_33GHz_LGA_1155_Boxed_Processor
> 
> ...



I say 3570 or 3770K but NewTekie would be the one to ask that question. He is better versed on server chips......... IvyBridge 3770K is faster than SandyBridge but as for Xeon Sandy vs 3770K, Newtekie would know. I would not go H77(but thats me).... Go Z77 and you could lower the board to lets say a gigabyte Z77 UD3 or Asrock Z77 extreme 3 or 4 or MSI Z77 GD45. and save $.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Whoa! This thread blew up while I was gone. I'll take a look at it when I get off of work and make some comments. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 19, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Whether the OP goes AMD or Intel, I have to agree with the others in regards to your motherboard choice. The OP simply does not need a $200 board. A $125 ASUS P8Z77-V, $120 GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H, or $120 MSI Z77A-G45 would be more appropriate IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just as a note, we're trying to get this PC built ASAP because my friend wants me to be there to help build it before I leave town in a week. So we'll sacrifice some price for the sake of getting it ordered and shipped. I think picking up from forums would take too long.



amp281 said:


> I've had 2 but it isnt working maybe somethings wrong with me
> 
> edit: he needs a keyboard, well thats maybe something he should get.  we can budget the keyboard in by the rebates that I didnt include price reductions on.  Could also cut $30 off the case but that nzxt phantom is the flashiest case you can get for the money IMHO.



I want to stay away from that case. We'll probably just budget ourselves to $150 for the case and just go shopping for them on our own, but I have a friend who has the nzxt phantom it's not quite the "style" we're looking for.



Dent1 said:


> Get more RAM, you'll be running two full HD monitors so it'll eat through almost twice as much memory. Plus RAM is at it's cheapest and your budget more than accommodates it.
> 
> I agree with BarbaricSoul and RCoon below me as far as the CPU goes. You'll save money which can be put into a better GPU. Plus you'll have an upgrade path.



I definitely agree with both of you. As long as the CPU is upgradable in the future(if need be), I think most processors would work for what he'll be using. Better to buy a lower end MOBO/CPU and then spend that extra money on a nicer GPU for gaming. I'll look more into the suggestions you guys have, and see what works best.



RCoon said:


> Not weird at all, i despise mechanical keyboards, I use the Roccat Isku  , custom illumination, phenominal macros and connectivity with other Roccat products.



That keyboard actually looks pretty nice, I'll look into it. He wants to cheap out on some $10-20 keyboard but I won't let him ;D



RCoon said:


> I ran WoW at 119 FPS on an 8350 @ 4.6ghz and two 7950's in 1080p windowed fullscreen. I dont think the CPU is much of a limiting factor for 60fps screens, but it does run better on Intel, albeit on 120hz  monitors or 1200p



In that respect, what is the benefit of having a 120hz refresh rate? I doubt we'd really need that for any reason.



amp281 said:


> Monitor1: Asus VH238H Black 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight L...
> Monitor2: Asus VH238H Black 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight L...



I have these monitors right now, and the base is kinda bulky and in the way. I'm hoping the one's I recommended Acer S231HLbid Black 23" 5ms HDMI  LED-Backlight L...
have a smaller base(my friend's desk isn't that large), so for the same price, I'll probably go with the smaller ones.



amp281 said:


> PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...



Is there really a benefit of having a 750 watt power supply versus the 620 one I recommended? SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...
It's $40 cheaper. Although I might go with a higher-end graphics card (7950) so maybe it will be necessary....



drdeathx said:


> Kevin, convince your friend to spend a few more $ and get a 3770K. He will not be sorry in the long run. Have him get 1 monitor for now and add another in the future. Just my humble opinion...



Having 2 monitors is invaluable when you're doing work, and like others said, the 3770K is probably overkill.


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> Just as a note, we're trying to get this PC built ASAP because my friend wants me to be there to help build it before I leave town in a week. So we'll sacrifice some price for the sake of getting it ordered and shipped. I think picking up from forums would take too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acers don't have a great reputation from what I've heard.  I am really happy with the Asus monitors relative to their cost, I have in total 3 of the older vh236h and they work perfectly for the past 4 years.  One option is to mount the asus monitors on a VESA stand and remove the base.  A lot of people also like Dell monitors due to low cost to decent quality ratio.

As always, monitor, keyboard, and case are all personal preference.  Do you like the other suggestions I made? A 750 watt gold 80+ is better than a 620 watt bronze.  You could probably get away with a 620 watt but the extra power headroom is always good and 80+ gold certification indicates higher quality components/design evidenced by the greater power efficiency.  The Sapphire 7950 Vapor X would be a great video card, especially at its current price.  Its the best value for high end cards right now.  I wouldn't buy anything less than a 660ti/7950. No need to buy a k series processor if you dont overclock.  For that matter, no need to buy a Z77 when an H is essentially the same without the overclocking, so the non-k plus h series should save you $50-75 combined.  More savings can be had switching from 16GB of ram to 8GB RAM.  Running a $75 case will save you $25 as well.  If the designs appeal to you, a few options include the Antec 300, Coolermaster Haf 912, CM Haf XB, the NZXT Source, Corsair Carbides etc.


As far as processor, I'd get a locked i5.  I think that it will be fine for the next 3 years.  Then 3 years from now you can upgrade to the next mid range processor and have a better setup than if you went with an i7 now.  

The other option might be a E3 Xeon.  The microcenter ones appear to be mislabeled because the E3-1230 V2 should be a 22nm process and an ivy bridge.  These are $200 at microcenter and are an i7 without overclocking and no onboard gpu.  This would be good for future proofing.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> Just as a note, we're trying to get this PC built ASAP because my friend wants me to be there to help build it before I leave town in a week. So we'll sacrifice some price for the sake of getting it ordered and shipped. I think picking up from forums would take too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acer is nasty and cheap in the UK, nobody except your average joe buys their products here, and then send them to be repaired 6 months later.

the non + edition of the Isku is quite cheap, it just has blue illumination and not so many customisable options with colours. I buy Roccat products only because I played WoW and the keyboard and XTD combo give me twice as many macros, and they feel great for CS:GO.

As for the PSU, I'd usually go 650w Bronze for single GPU, 850w silver/gold for dual GPU, and 1050w Gold/Platinum for serious overclocking and possible 3 GPU.

The benefit for 120hz for me is in CS:GO, epic fps is great for quickfire shooters, not so sought after for everyone else.

Honestly, the AMD 8350 is my favourite processor of all time, I've had two in the last year and given them both away to new PC builders, and they're both still running, both clocked to 4.8Ghz like champs. The 8320 doesnt overclock as high, but you're not doing such a thing, so I wouldnt worry about the 8350. 8320 is an excellent price, and if gaming at 60fps, the intel wont offer anything more than an AMD can when paired with a high end GPU. The only games I can think of that are CPU limited are Shogun, Civ V and SC2, all of which run at 60fps on my old 8350 with dual 7950's.
AMD boards can be scored pretty cheap too without sacrificing many features. Asus Sabertooth's, MSI GD65's, Gigbyte UD3's, ASRock Extreme3's are all very good midrange boards with the potential to last a long time. AM3+ still has another processor line to go through (steamroller), whereas the current Z77 is at its end with the ivybridge processors. You will eventually realise however, upgrading processors each generation isnt a smart thing to do, best to skip a gen or two.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Acers don't have a great reputation from what I've heard.  I am really happy with the Asus monitors relative to their cost, I have in total 3 of the older vh236h and they work perfectly for the past 4 years.  One option is to mount the asus monitors on a VESA stand and remove the base.  A lot of people also like Dell monitors due to low cost to decent quality ratio.
> 
> As always, monitor, keyboard, and case are all personal preference.  Do you like the other suggestions I made? A 750 watt gold 80+ is better than a 620 watt bronze.  You could probably get away with a 620 watt but the extra power headroom is always good and 80+ gold certification indicates higher quality components/design evidenced by the greater power efficiency.  The Sapphire 7950 Vapor X would be a great video card, especially at its current price.  Its the best value for high end cards right now.  I wouldn't buy anything less than a 660ti/7950. No need to buy a k series processor if you dont overclock.  For that matter, no need to buy a Z77 when an H is essentially the same without the overclocking, so the non-k plus h series should save you $50-75 combined.  More savings can be had switching from 16GB of ram to 8GB RAM.  Running a $75 case will save you $25 as well.  If the designs appeal to you, a few options include the Antec 300, Coolermaster Haf 912, CM Haf XB, the NZXT Source, Corsair Carbides etc.
> 
> ...



Yes. Lol, I agree with all that  going to update the build in a few minutes...

Why an intel though? I was actually looking at the AMD processors suggested, and they honestly give more bang-per-buck. And I thought the i5 processors ran on 1155, which was going to be discontinued, making it hard to futureproof them? I'm not too familiar with AMD though, so I don't know if I got a FX-8320 if it'd be upgradable in the future.

"Honestly, the AMD 8350 is my favourite processor of all time" Not the intel 8080? 

For the processors, I think I have it down to these two combos:

*AMD*:
$149.99 AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor (microcenter)
$109.99 GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg....
*INTEL*:
$169 Core i5-3470S 2.93 GHz (microcenter)
$89.99 MSI ZH77A-G43 MSI ZH77A-G43 LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s U...

They come out to roughly the same price.


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> Yes. Lol, I agree with all that  going to update the build in a few minutes...
> 
> Why an intel though? I was actually looking at the AMD processors suggested, and they honestly give more bang-per-buck. And I thought the i5 processors ran on 1155, which was going to be discontinued, making it hard to futureproof them? I'm not too familiar with AMD though, so I don't know if I got a FX-8320 if it'd be upgradable in the future.
> 
> ...



For intel:
The 3rd gen i5 is ending on 1155 and the newly released 1150 4th gen i5 is out.  The 4th gen and the 3rd gen i5 have virtually IDENTICAL performance.  The 1155 chipset is more matured.  Id rather get a 3rd gen i5.

For amd:
You get more cores.  This really only helps with video editing or servers.  This doesn't really have much benefit for gaming.  In fact its slower than an i5 for gaming.  Look at benchmarks.  
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/702?vs=697  The WoW benchmark might be applicable.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 19, 2013)

*LATEST VERSION: 
*

*CPU*: $169 Core i5-3470S 2.93 GHz (microcenter)
*FAN*: $32.99 COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Contin...
*MOBO*: $89.99 MSI ZH77A-G43 MSI ZH77A-G43 LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s U...
*RAM (8 gb) *: $70 CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...
*PSU*: $89.99  CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2....
*SSD* (128 gb): $134.99 SAMSUNG MZ-7PD128BW - Newegg.com
*HD* (1 TB): $69.99 Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB...
*Graphics Card*: $304.99 SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100352VXSR Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384...
*MONITOR*: $320 2 x Asus VH238H Black 23" Full HD HDMI LED Backlight L... (I have these and they work well; if it ain't broken, don't fix it)
*Keyboard*:$47.99 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZV51DI/?tag=tec06d-20
*Mouse*: Already owned (although suggestions welcomed)
*CASE*: $89.99 http://www.microcenter.com/product/357897/CM_Storm_Enforcer_Mid_Tower_ATX_Gaming_Computer_Case

*Total: $1420*


----------



## Vario (Jun 19, 2013)

I really strongly recommend against the Acer monitors.  How about these Viewsonics? ViewSonic VA2342-LED Black 23" 5ms Widescreen LED ...

ViewSonic VA2342-LED Black 23" 5ms Widescreen LED Backlight LED Monitor 250 cd/m2 10,000,000:1  $143


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 19, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I really strongly recommend against the Acer monitors.  How about these Viewsonics? ViewSonic VA2342-LED Black 23" 5ms Widescreen LED ...
> 
> ViewSonic VA2342-LED Black 23" 5ms Widescreen LED Backlight LED Monitor 250 cd/m2 10,000,000:1  $143



I agree, forget to change them. The ASUS one's should be good, I have them and they work fine.


----------



## Vario (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you need a full tower? If not:
Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid T... $65

You can save an additional $68 downgrading to only 8gb of ram CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM....

So with these two suggestions, your price goes down another $133!


Is that $100 keyboard really worth it?  Would the money be better spent on the hardware?  Thats really up to your friend, but to me a keyboard is a keyboard   I'd rather get the 16gb ram and a $10 keyboard personally


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Do you need a full tower?  If not, get a cheaper case, the antec 300 is usually 50, i like it a lot. That will help get you under 1500.  Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid T...
> 
> Is that $100 keyboard really worth it?  Would the money be better spent on the hardware?  That's really up to your friend, but to me a keyboard is a keyboard



Okay, I'll throw that case in. Honestly the case and keyboard are up to him, but there really is no need for a full tower, we're not gonna have like stacks and stacks of hard drives and graphics cards 

For the keyboard though, my thought is if you're gonna drop 1.5k on a computer, it's worth dropping a bit of money on the mouse and keyboard. I mean after all, that's what you use to interact with the computer. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Vario (Jun 20, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> Okay, I'll throw that case in. Honestly the case and keyboard are up to him, but there really is no need for a full tower, we're not gonna have like stacks and stacks of hard drives and graphics cards
> 
> For the keyboard though, my thought is if you're gonna drop 1.5k on a computer, it's worth dropping a bit of money on the mouse and keyboard. I mean after all, that's what you use to interact with the computer. Just my 2 cents.



Shit just realized that case doesn't have wire management like the newer 300.  Hang on I'll find you one that does!


edit: Corsair Carbide Series 300R Black Steel / Plastic ...

Do you like this case design?  It looks to have great wire management. You can always buy blue LED fans to pimp it out since your friend is into that. $89.99, $69.99 after rebate.







Then theres the Antec 300 Two which has good wire management.  I think it looks quite good.  I have my main rig in this. $75
Antec Three Hundred Two Black Steel ATX Mid Tower ...





Heres another high quality inexpensive case.  Not much to look at but its a good case.
NZXT Source 210 S210-001 Black “Aluminum Bru... $39.99


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Get more RAM, you'll be running two full HD monitors so it'll eat through almost twice as much memory. Plus RAM is at it's cheapest and your budget more than accommodates it.
> 
> I agree with BarbaricSoul and RCoon below me as far as the CPU goes. You'll save money which can be put into a better GPU. Plus you'll have an upgrade path.



Maybe video memory. Means nothing for RAM. and no RAM prices have crept up in the last month or so in price.


----------



## Vario (Jun 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Maybe video memory. Means nothing for RAM. and no RAM prices have crept up in the last month or so in price.



Ram prices are insane right now.  Its double what it was in December!


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Maybe video memory. Means nothing for RAM. and no RAM prices have crept up in the last month or so in price.



He can always juse use 8 gb for now, and if we need to upgrade in the future we can buy another 8 when prices go down again. The board I listed has 4 slots, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Vario (Jun 20, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> He can always juse use 8 gb for now, and if we need to upgrade in the future we can buy another 8. The board I listed has 4 slots, so it shouldn't be a problem.



The other option is microcenter lets you bundle the ram with the CPU for savings.  When you add it to cart it lets you select ram.  Any 1600 speed ram that is 1.5 volt and 10-10-10 timings or below (basically lower number means better ram) is a good option.  The 16gb crucial option is around $120 IIRC.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Shit just realized that case doesn't have wire management like the newer 300.  Hang on I'll find you one that does!
> 
> 
> edit: Corsair Carbide Series 300R Black Steel / Plastic ...
> ...



He specifically stated "flashy" (aka lights and being able to look inside of it) and I'm not about to go on a hunt for separate fans for the case. I'll probably just buy one with LED fans built in and call it a day. But these are still pretty cool


----------



## Vario (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, just dont buy that 300 with the blue fans i mistakenly linked.  No wire management!


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Ok, just dont buy that 300 with the blue fans i mistakenly linked.  No wire management!



Don't worry I wont. I've seen bad wire management. Gives me nightmares


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> He specifically stated "flashy" (aka lights and being able to look inside of it) and I'm not about to go on a hunt for separate fans for the case. I'll probably just buy one with LED fans built in and call it a day. But these are still pretty cool



These Cooler Master cases are a combination of flash and function (show him the HAF XB- really unique )

COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Black Steel bod...

COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN3-GP Black Steel ...

COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black S...

AND the prices are pretty good right now 

or a nice looking POS here:
RAIDMAX Raptor ATX-823BR Black Steel / Plastic ATX...


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> These Cooler Master cases are a combination of flash and function (show him the HAF XB- really unique )
> 
> COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Black Steel bod...
> 
> ...



Holy crap! Those first two are crazy, now I want one! But yeah, I think that third one might do the trick. I'd personally go with the third one, pretty cheap, has good cable management (and $10 rebate).
 I'll show these two him later tonight and hopefully he'll like one of them.


----------



## Vario (Jun 20, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> Holy crap! Those first two are crazy, now I want one! But yeah, I think that third one might do the trick. I'd personally go with the third one, pretty cheap, has good cable management (and $10 rebate).
> I'll show these two him later tonight and hopefully he'll like one of them.



Go for it, those are solid choices


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 20, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> *LATEST VERSION:
> *
> 
> *CPU*: $169 Core i5-3470S 2.93 GHz (microcenter)
> ...




A voice says..... "Get the 3770K!" Still under $1500! LOL


----------



## Vario (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeh get the i7, if you can swing it, even on an h77 its gonna be nice!


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay guys, so I think I'm going to go with the build I posted. We can get the i5 or i7, doesn't matter because we're picking them up in the store. We'll see how much it comes out to before we decide. 

Thanks for the all the help, I'll post pics when its done. Cheers!


----------



## Vario (Jun 20, 2013)

Kevin117007 said:


> Okay guys, so I think I'm going to go with the build I posted. We can get the i5 or i7, doesn't matter because we're picking them up in the store. We'll see how much it comes out to before we decide.
> 
> Thanks for the all the help, I'll post pics when its done. Cheers!



FYI the ram has + 10% off w/ promo code HASMEM10, ends 6/30
power supply has + 15% off w/ promo code EMCXPVW86, limited offer


Use the power supply code if it hasn't expired when you order.  Otherwise use the ram code.


Also that power supply is non-modular, so if that is an issue you should be aware of.  Its a good powersupply though.  Heres a modular one: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650M 650W ATX12V v2.31...

(Im stuck off work from back injury so I got nothing to do but go on this forum right now LOL)


edit2: you may be able to get an old 2500k from your microcenter, they still have 2-3 in stock at most locations and are usually about $149.  If you set the 2500k to 4.0ghz it would be faster than the 3470s and just as reliable, those chips can easily go as high as 4.5 on average.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Damn, I missed the promo code for the RAM for some reason, but I got the PSU one.
And kinda sad that the PSU wasn't modular. Oh well, that's what happens when you rush your order!

And I have no plans on overclocking (too much work haha), so I'll just stick with the current processor we picked.

I hope your back gets better!


----------



## Vario (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks bro, post some pics of build!


----------

